# I'M OUTTA HERE!



## DreaderDread (Dec 23, 2015)

Hello my friend's! I recently quit my job that I jusst got workin for the master ahhh feels great! I really hate oklahoma. The majority of the people here are racist from what I have experienced so I say to myself it's time to go my resume is on point I applied for jobs in Longmont Colorado 13.00$ hr had another job email me and ALSO got a fellow STP number in the areafuckit ardmore ok to Colorado in the fucking winter rubber tramping in a Mitsubishi Eclipse I'll have 600$ in my pocket seen jobs for snow shoveling if all else fails. What are the roads like when it snows? Could I tramp at the local walmarts? Should I keep the car running all night? Know any spots in Denver? Also will post 8n ride offered thanks you guys really are an inspiration for me all your stories n such I don't say much but I read a lot one love


----------



## Mankini (Dec 23, 2015)

Get a good set of chains. Jumper cables. Carry some serious blankets, tools, flares, etc. Roads can vary from iffy to okay to suicidal. Msg for info, I've lived here since 98. Come to Aspen! The pay scale is above and beyond anywhere else in CO. 13 is good but landscapers in Glenwood were paying 18 last I heard. Small towns are infinitely better than cities.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes depending on the Walmart they're good. Rather than waste gas at nite just invest in long undies, down jacket, and a -20 sleeping bag... A heater buddy is good for outside camping. When I first moved here my operation was extremely low budget for a long time before I learned Colorado survival lessons the hard way. Keep a new or well serviced battery at all times. It'll save your ass. Tires should be blizzak composition or studded. Good gloves, good winter hat, NO cotton!!!...good Sorel type pac boots...etc


----------



## East (Dec 23, 2015)

1. Allstays has a good reference page here for overnight walmart parking, of which ones are generally cool with it and which ones are not. If you stay low key though you shouldn't have much of a problem in any walmart considering your vehicle is very stealth/not really suspected for camping.

2. Driving in the snow isn't too bad. You just need to slow down much earlier than you usually would for stops and take corners/curves at a much slower speed. Keep a good distance between you and the car in front of you, way more than you usually do. Going straight on snow covered roads is not too difficult, just keep your momentum going forward and don't jerk around the lanes unless you want to have a bad time. All season tires help.

3. I would recommend a good sleeping bag or 3 part military sleep system designed for cold weather. You will be toasty and warm without having to put wear on your engine or waste gas, also you will not risk possible death by fumes this way.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 23, 2015)

The bitter, cold heart of a southern racist is warmer than a Colorado winter outdoors.

$600 isn't much cushion, but I'm sure you can make it if you don't spend it all at the pump.

Roads are slicker than snot sometimes when it snows, even worse is black ice (not really black, but clear). If you have poor reaction time I'd recommend not driving when it is slippery.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 23, 2015)

The bitter, cold heart of a southern racist is warmer than a Colorado winter outdoors.


Racists!! Lol Who better to invite to your cozy, holiday cocktail party??!! Gather around the fire, sip eggnog, eat gingerbread men, sing carols, then discuss the latest in eugenics and holocaust denial!...On Bubba, On Cooter! On buck tooth-ed Vixen! 

On a serious note, the little buddy, mr heater buddy, and max buddy are good to have around for when SHTF. Not inside, but when you need to stop somewhere.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm not much of a rubber tramp but if I had a car I'd get a coleman stove or heater of some kind also hand warmers are cheap and it couldn't hurt so have some around for those times out in the cold puttin on them chains.


----------



## codycodnyk (Dec 23, 2015)

Ive never rubbertramped but id second getting a small heater rather than keeping the car running. And obviously blankets and a good sleeping bag to lessen the need for the heater. Not from colorado but new york gets decent snow, if youve got rear wheel drive its a lot easier to spin out. Good luck with the job search.


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2015)

The Hell with Racists... Cooter! & Vixen! are two of my favorite words. 
I'm taking em and keeping em... all mine!

Mitsubishi eclipse... those came in Front wheel and All Wheel Drive at least the older ones from what I remember. Only time I drove in snow and mountains was coming back from the west coast in a honda... it was sketchy so I'm guessing tire chains are a must in Colorado. 

Just an Idea I thought up now but...
I don't know how practical it would be on your car battery or if you find a way but if you can Heat up water reliably... you could buy some of those rubber hot water bottles.
Couple of those in your sleeping bag each night might help on the coldest nights.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 23, 2015)

Rubba. Mmmmm. Lol yeah or metal bottles work good too. ....Yeah in certain areas chains are mandatory. NB: Cooter is not only a type of turtle but also means something dirty.


----------



## Chillawhile (Dec 23, 2015)

Blankets, thermal base layer (long John's) a good pair of WOOL socks (i recommend 'Darn Tough' socks, they last forever and have a 100% return policy, anything goes wrong with them EVER just take them to any store that sells them and get a new pair then and there). And seriously NO cotton! "Cotton Kills"

And some kind of head/ear covering is nice to have.

there's no reason to run the car all night. I've found that getting the car nice and toasty just before going to sleep will get me through most of the night. if it gets cold and I wake up, turn the car on and blast the heater for a few minutes then back to sleep.

I recommend checking out a good truck stop to see what they have for travel accessories. (heaters that plug into your car, power adapters, cooking equiptment, etc.)

Congratulations on freeing yourself!
Good luck and maybe I'll see you out there someday


----------

